#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Phnom Penh In A Day

## britmaveric

Booked Via Air Asia from Swampy to Phnom Penh - roughly 3000bht 1Way




Well we only had s short time in Phnom Penh so we did all the main touristy bits in a day. 

Hired a lad to take us around for $30 in private aircon vehicle, spent 8hrs with us - so all and all not a bad deal. Better than the alternative annoying Tuk Tuk driver.



Decided to stay in the FCC Phnom Penh, roughly 2000bht per nite, hotel sent a driver to pick us up for $10 from the airport. 



Boutique hotel had all the amenities - balcony overlooking the Mekong, in room safe, minibar, free wifi.

----------


## britmaveric

First Stop - Killing Fields about 20min outside Phnom Penh







Memorial filled with the victim's bones!







Many mass grave sites discovered!!  :Sad:

----------


## britmaveric

S21 School Turned Torture Prison







Cells left the same way they were found, minus the bodies - blood stains on floor.





Torture implements of the Khmer Rouge

----------


## britmaveric

Stop 3: Russian Market - Good place to shop and find all sorts of sundries.

----------


## britmaveric

Next up: The National Museum - basically full of Buddha(s) found and saved from around the country including the Angkor Wat site. Some odd reason, not allowed to take photo(s) inside. (pay to be allowed for few spots inside - bit of a scam)

----------


## britmaveric

Last Stop: Royal Palace


















The New King of Cambodia - rumor is he is poofy!!!

----------


## britmaveric

What better way to end the day than with the Cambodian National Lager....

----------


## dirtydog

Are you holding out on us brit? No pictures of a grenade launcher and dead splattered cow  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Good stuff.

----------


## britmaveric

> Are you holding out on us brit? No pictures of a grenade launcher and dead splattered cow


The driver asked me if I wanted to go to the range, and I informed him I was only interested if I could blow up a cow. He informed me they stopped this a decade ago because it would hurt the cow.  :Confused:

----------


## sabang

I really must get to Cambo. Nice one Brit!

^ H'mmm I ought to red you for that, instead,.

----------


## jandajoy

nice thread mate.

----------


## Lizara

Thanks for the pics... I really like Phnom Penh.

The shooting range was fun too and provided me with a great pic to send home to my mom and grandma  :Smile:   Didn't enquire about the cow.  Didn't want to know.

----------


## britmaveric

I enjoyed Phnom Penh too, and I think maybe have a longer look at the capital next year for 4-5 days. We were only there for 1.5days before heading to Siem Reap and I think it wasn't enough time.

----------


## Gabriel

An enjoyable thread. 

Kudos to the OP.

----------


## EmperorTud

> I enjoyed Phnom Penh too, and I think maybe have a longer look at the capital next year for 4-5 days. We were only there for 1.5days before heading to Siem Reap and I think it wasn't enough time.


There's not much else to do that you haven't already done. I regularly do my visa run there and 3 days and 3 nights is enough for me. I'm usually bar hopping while I'm there but I take time to eat at a couple of decent places, grab a couple of nice wines to take home with me and buy a few books from the very reasonably priced second hand book stores.

----------


## britmaveric

^I know prob saw most of the touristy bits, few temples looked worth while that we missed, and over all I just enjoyed the vibe/feeling of the city. I had a lot of preconceived notions before visiting and I was pleasantly surprised by the place.

----------


## Phuketrichard

You came all the way to here and didn't partake of the night life??
Shame on u. Beats thailand hands down.
You actualy can carry on a converstaion with a Hostess in English, beyond, "whats ur name how long you stay and buy me drink". :sexy: 

Must admit thou, been here 6 months and still have not been to the Palace or Museum
I to love the vibes in this city

Next time head over to Boggies & Bacall on street 136 and take the trip with us out to the landfill and help us pass out food to thse less fortunate than ourselves

----------


## britmaveric

We did go to Sharky's, Martini(s), and Rose Bar just for a look see. Few nice looking birds who were really friendly, but me and the missus agreed that much prettier in thailand from the lot we saw.

----------


## luangpohbill

Great job.  I have never been to Phnon Penh and always like having someone tell me about their visit.  It doesn't look as crowded as say Bangkok.  Anyone one have any photo's of the cuties there?   :mid:

----------


## Phuketrichard

AHHH didn't know u had your sig other with ya. :-) 

What i see is that the ladies here are more free and independent than the ladies in Thailand. Many go to school while working and have dreams beyond the bar. Many of those that work as Hostess do not go home with ya but are just there to add ambience to the bar. Also you see a lot more of them riding motorcyles and bicycles around.

I am sure u saw that here the ladies LOVE to color their hair while Tatoes are OUT.
Also in Thailand it is very easy to tell the BG from the regular ladies. Here very difficult

Phnom Penh is a very easy city for walking and i love spending 2-3 hours day just roaming aorund. Riverside is a great place for strolling in the evening and plenty of parks and wide Bolavards where the locals hang out in the late afternoon, early evening for games and such. Only one high rise shopping mall. No sky trains. Plenty of Rickshaws and Tuk Tuk's ( although they dont call them that) and few taxis.

Traffic is  something you need to experience to believe

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> but me and the missus


 :Pat:

----------


## britmaveric

> AHHH didn't know u had your sig other with ya. :-) 
> 
> What i see is that the ladies here are more free and independent than the ladies in Thailand. Many go to school while working and have dreams beyond the bar. Many of those that work as Hostess do not go home with ya but are just there to add ambience to the bar.


As I stated the birds were more so friendly and chatting to a few under the watchful eye of Ms. Brit, most were going to Uni during the day. It seems Accounting and Tourism is a popular object of study. I was propositioned even by the supposed hostess(s). 

One of the Barkeeps in Sharky's I was conversing wanted me to come back the next day and see her on her day off. She wasn't too popular with my lady - quickest lager I have ever drank.  :Sad: 




> I am sure u saw that here the ladies LOVE to color their hair while Tatoes are OUT.
> Also in Thailand it is very easy to tell the BG from the regular ladies. Here very difficult


Well never assume anything about any lady - easily get you in trouble, so I leave those sort of games to others. 




> 


Well most likely she won't want to go next trip.  :Wink:  (my mate alan needs a guide, and I promised her I'd do Saigon with her in trade)

----------


## Phuketrichard

Tell Alan i will show him around as long as he buys the drinks :-)

----------


## English Noodles

> balcony overlooking the Mekong


I thought the FCC overlooked the Tonle Sap. :Confused:

----------


## britmaveric

Well I was told the Mekong, but I stand corrected if I was informed wrong.  :Sad:

----------


## EmperorTud

It overlooks the convergence of the two rivers.

Both the Mekong and the Tonle Sap join at Phnom Penh.

----------


## Loy Toy

Very enjoyable and thanks for sharing Brit.

Never been and now I am thinking about it.

----------


## English Noodles

> Well I was told the Mekong





> It overlooks the convergence of the two rivers.


Indeed, from the FCC website:




> The FCC Hotel Phnom Penh offers sweeping views of the Mekong River and all the comforts demanded of today's modern traveler.





> the FCC Hotel Phnom Penh offers spacious, comfortable rooms overlooking the Mekong River to the east and the National Museum to the west.


*



			
				 <H4>highlights
			
		

*


> sunset terracehigh-speed Internetviews of the Mekong River and National Museumlocated in the heart of the waterfront districtclose to riverfront nightlife scene


So I guess you were informed correctly Brit.


Cheers, nice thread. :Smile:

----------


## brixtonbwoy

im gonna be ther mid jan cam anyone recommend any cheaper hotels.
say 700 bt.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It overlooks the Tonle Sap and just downriver you can see the convergence of the two rivers.

----------


## English Noodles

> It overlooks the Tonle Sap and just downriver you can see the convergence of the two rivers.


This is what I had always thought.

----------


## Phuketrichard

As marmite says Overlooks Tonle Sap

Plenty of good GH's around,

Best of of the lot is the Pickeled parrot air con wireless Tv with sat hot water $18 on street 104 Tonle Sap Guesthouse, Phnom Penh, Cambodia

Or tell me when and u can have my apt overlooking the Tonle sap opposite the FCC and i will haed south.

----------


## tuferguson

are all the photos squint horizontially or is it just the beer?

----------


## Phuketrichard

Huh??

----------


## britmaveric

legless I expect....  :mid:

----------


## Phuketrichard

I am lost and confused>>>>

BUT

Merry Xmas and all the best  :pullsleigh:

----------


## phuketbound

> What better way to end the day than with the Cambodian National Lager....


What did you think of the beer? I thought it was quite good even comparable to Singha, possibly even better imo. 




> Traffic is something you need to experience to believe


I didn't find the traffic so bad, at least compared to Bangkok or Hanoi. Trying not to get hit by a tuk tuk, or picked up by a tuk tuk was the worst part. The roads that lead up to Siem Riep are narrow, and slow moving. 

I've been to all the places you mention in Phnom Penh. What a relaxing, and mixed place. The poverty is sad, with all the beggars. 

FCC is a real nice place, with great views, nice mix of people, and good food/drink.

----------


## brixtonbwoy

cheers phuketrichard the pickled parrot looks perfect,im gonna be with a couple of friends wheres good to check out at night

----------


## britmaveric

Angkor Lager - drunk it like it was water. Really goes down well, no after taste and drank quite a few and no worse the wear in the morning. Actually put it up as one of my favorites now.

Traffic - far worse in Bangkok, and Pattaya. I didnt think it was really that bad.

----------


## EmperorTud

> FCC is a real nice place, with great views, nice mix of people, and good food/drink.


The food is over-rated IMO not to mention expensive, especially the pizza. Nice setting though.

I like the Mexican on the riverfront - Cantina. Also the Alley Cat Cafe which is difficult to find on the corner of st78 and st19.

When it comes to variety and quality of cuisines and restaurant dining, Phnom Penh punches well above it's weight and puts Bangkok to shame.

----------


## EmperorTud

> wheres good to check out at night


St51 (Pasteur) has a few places; Heart of Darkness, Howies, Walkabout.

St104 is now bustling with hostess bars; The Pickled Parrot (open 24 hours) and the Rose Bar among them. Green Vespa is just around the corner. Colonial Bar upstairs.

St136 is another cluster of bars; Bogie & Bacall is on that street, amongst the many hostess bars.

There are hundreds of bars in Phnom Penh all within walking distance.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Thats why the Parrot is perfect. More than a few places to hit right outisde your door :-)
Sharkeys on street 130
also street 136 (if u have time go to Bogies and then make the trip to the dump the next day to help feed the kids) Sizzlers. Oasis and then DV8 on street 140 ( 0r 144) plus u have loads of late night places around the Walkabout on Pasteur 51 and street 174. 
The heart of Darkess is there, but i dont really care for the place as gets loads ot tourists and Rich Kkymer's and is packed after midnight.


..._When it comes to variety and quality of cuisines and restaurant dining, Phnom Penh punches well above it's weight and puts Bangkok to shame. .._
*NO WAY*

Most western food is overpriced and I have yet to find a great meal like you can find on just about any corner small restuarant in Bangkok. Plus the selection in Bangkok is 10 x what you find in Phnom Penh. 
Lemongrass Thai restaurant comes close on street 124 off the riverside but more expensive that Thailand.

As far as Angkor goes... I prefer Tiger

Outside of Beer/Women and cig's, I find Phnom Penh more expensive than Thailand and this is the country where they make 1/3rd of what they make in Thailand. PLUS I have never seen so many Hummers and Lexus in my life !!

----------


## EmperorTud

> The heart of Drankess is there but i dont really care for the palce as gets loads ot tourists and Rich Kkymer's


That's what all the expats say but I always go once when I'm in PP for a drink later on and always enjoy myself.

Just need to watch for the moto and tuk-tuk drivers outside as some of them wait there to rip-off drunken tourists.




> Most western food is overpriced and I have yet to find a great meal like you can find on just about any corner small restuarnat in Bangkok.





> Plus the selection in Bangkok is 10 x Phnom Penh.


For Thai, Asian and fast food crap like McDs and Pizza Hut certainly.

Proper Western food for the most part in Bangkok is lousy. Far superior in nearly everywhere I've eaten in Phnom Penh. Cheaper too.

It's a struggle to find decent bread in Bangkok! Available everywhere in PP.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
> The heart of Drankess is there but i dont really care for the palce as gets loads ot tourists and Rich Kkymer's
> 
> 
> That's what all the expats say but I always go once when I'm in PP for a drink later on and always enjoy myself.
> 
> Just need to watch for the moto and tuk-tuk drivers outside as some of them wait there to rip-off drunken tourists.
> 
> ...


 
I guess we just don't agree on what a good meal is.
I guess you dont know where to eat in Bangkok then. As far as Phnom Penh i find most of the places along Riverside you spend  $4-$6 for a meal but its not a meal u would remmember at all. and other places i have eaten are the same. Huxleys is ok but i can get the same meal cheaper in Bangkok.  Even a bottle coke is $1 and up in most places where as in Bangkok your paying 15-25 baht.

The Parrot has good food but i still feel it is overpriced compared to Bangkok and Phuket

Have u been to Siam Square and the World Trade Center? Every kind of meal u can imagine. Trader Vics for Ribs. Burbon street in Washington Square, Fuji's, The Indian restaurants on soi 4...? i could go on and on... I get great bread in Bangkok and Phuket. 
True the baggets here are nice but their cakes and sweets are way to sweet for my taste, (have never seen a Bagle here)

No one would honestly say they went to Phnom Penh for the food

----------


## EmperorTud

> I guess you dont know where to eat in Bangkok then.


I've lived in Bangkok for close to ten years. I'm also a trained chef.

I've been a frequent visitor to Phnom Penh during that time.




> Siam Square and the World Trade Center?


For good Western food? Doesn't exist around there I'm afraid.

World Trade - FYI now called Central World Plaza has a couple of places that serve fast food - Triple O White Spot and the Garage. Nothing special though.

Plenty of the usual shitty fast food chains found in all malls throughout Thailand though.




> Burbon street in Washington Square


It's been pretty poor most times I've been. 

The last time the steak was old and not fresh. Considering it was an USDA Angus at over a thousand Baht it was very disappointing.

The most recent post on here about Bourbon Street was critical of it's poor food and service on Thanksgiving.




> I get great bread in Bangkok and Phuket. True the baggets here are nice but their cakes and sweets are way to sweet for my taste


Where do you get your "great bread" in Bangkok?

We residents would love to know as aside from the couple of Japanese bakeries it is non-existant.

----------


## EmperorTud

> most of the places along Riverside are $4-$6 for a meal but its not a meal u would remmember at all. and other places i have eaten are the same. Huxleys is ok but i can get the same meal cheaper in Bangkok.


You seem to be eating in the usual tourist traps and pubs so what do you expect.

Try La Volpaia, La Marmite, La Residence, Luna d'autunno, etc, etc, etc.

----------


## Phuketrichard

I haven't tried any of those places to be honest but then again I dont eat western food that much. (It seems all of those are Italian places  and am not that big on eating pizza and pasta).  I am like a thai and feel if i dont eat rice i am not eating

I was wrong the bread is from Phuket.. Great western owned Bakeries all over the island, although there are great Bagels at a few places I have been
and I love the bread at Subway but then i am American heheheh

----------


## dirtydog

> but then i am American heheheh


It might have been an idea to mention that at the beginning  :Smile:

----------


## brixtonbwoy

that sounds like more than enough to keep me occupied for a couple of nights
cheers

----------


## britmaveric

^You will enjoy yourself rest assured - easily keep yourself busy too. 

I did find it refreshing that none of the western chain restaurants haven't invaded cambodia yet. I thought Khmer food was pretty good, basically a less spicy version of thai food. (cost was cheap, however sure phuketrichard meant eating non-khmer food which becomes much dearer)

----------


## EmperorTud

> I did find it refreshing that none of the western chain restaurants haven't invaded cambodia yet.


Pizza Company have a branch there now.  :Sad:

----------


## britmaveric

Ouch never saw that!!  :Sad:

----------


## EmperorTud

Cambodia EFG

----------


## phuketbound

> Originally Posted by phuketbound
> 
> FCC is a real nice place, with great views, nice mix of people, and good food/drink.
> 
> 
> The food is over-rated IMO not to mention expensive, especially the pizza. Nice setting though.
> 
> I like the Mexican on the riverfront - Cantina. Also the Alley Cat Cafe which is difficult to find on the corner of st78 and st19.
> 
> When it comes to variety and quality of cuisines and restaurant dining, Phnom Penh punches well above it's weight and puts Bangkok to shame.


I really liked Cantina. The Mexican food there was really good. 

I think FCC was too overly pricey as well.

There was an Indian/Middle eastern restaurant across from Pickled Parrot that is really good too, and very reasonable. There was another restaurant by the riverfront on the corner that had wireless internet, and the food was really good..argh forget the name of it. 

I find it hard to compare the food to Bangkok. Bangkok has way more variety, and nothing beats Thai food imo, even Cambodian food (although the spring rolls are very tasty). It was nice to get away from all the western fast food crap.

----------


## britmaveric

FCC - well not sure it was overly pricey for western type nosh. $5 not that bad for western faire.

----------


## brixtonbwoy

apart from snooky,pp and angkor has anyone got any other bits of cambodia to recommend? or is that it?

----------


## Phuketrichard

swill let ya know next week as am heading up to Battambang tomorrow to check it out.

You can good acceptable easy Khymer food at the top floor of the Soriya mall in the food court.

----------


## brixtonbwoy

cheers phuketrichard that would be appreciated :Smile:

----------


## mancon

Thanks foe a great trip report and some really nice pictures! I like this tread since a lot of good tips comes out of it, thank you all!

----------


## Phuketrichard

ok, easy 4 1/2 hour drive up. good empty roads and lots of rice fields along the way.  Heading out tochekc the countryside now.

----------


## EmperorTud

> FCC - well not sure it was overly pricey for western type nosh. $5 not that bad for western faire.


Dunno where you get the $5 from. Only the tasting plates, which are minute, are under $5!

FCC Phnom Penh, Cambodia

----------


## EmperorTud

> apart from snooky,pp and angkor has anyone got any other bits of cambodia to recommend? or is that it?


Pol Pot's grave at Anlong Veng.

----------


## ronrat

What are the clothes like . I normally take a half empty suitcase and buy shirts in Thailand . I was thinking of going to Cambodia first then onto to Patts after that.

----------


## phuketbound

> Originally Posted by brixtonbwoy
> 
> apart from snooky,pp and angkor has anyone got any other bits of cambodia to recommend? or is that it?
> 
> 
> Pol Pot's grave at Anlong Veng.


Russian market for shopping in PP, Kratie Province about three hours north of PP has the famous Irrawaddy dolphins on the Mekong (if you can spot them).

----------


## Phuketrichard

Up in Battambang, Nice laid back town on the River. Just back from a 3 hours drive inthe countryside on dirt roads visited ther e man made lake (constructed by the KR and cost 10,00 lives ) and the temple on the hill with Outstanding views on the plains.  If u wish to see how Cambodia was, ( rural/poor) suggest you head up here otherwise....

Stay at the Bus stop, only western run bar/guesthouse in town. $.50 beers!~!

----------


## brixtonbwoy

"pol pots grave" your not really selling it !

----------


## Phuketrichard

why would I?     :ssssh: 


Spent 2 nights in Siem Reap.  Electric went out at 10:45 pm and stayed out till 12:15 am new years eve, Many think it was the thai's cutting the power.

Tell ya the truth, I don't know.  
Another thing,  Without Angkor  Siem Reap would not be worth visiting unless ones likes dust and a up scale Khao San road with evey worthless trinket u can imagine.
DO recommend a meal at the Dead fish.  Its amazing!!

Road from Battambang to SR is good about 1/4th then its all hard packed dirt and i think giving 3 more years will be a super highway.

SR to PP just over 4 hours and an easy drive.  I think Bicycling is IN in Cambodia,  Passed 8 cyclists heading up to SR and 1 coming back.  SR was 1/2 full and its high season.  I travalled over 8 months in India by bicycle back in '83 and it was much more pleasent then any bicycling trip i can see in Cambodia. 

Thats it for now.  Back in PP for a few days then heading over to Bangkok next week to sort out some banking and visa things.

----------

